# Aaron-Dembski Bowden character names



## SonOfNight (Nov 6, 2010)

One of my fave parts of soul hunter and ADB are the character names

Talos Uzas Xarl Cyrion are some of my favorite names, I also think Variel the flayer sounds cool, as well as character "titles" e.g the exalted

thoughts? fave names?


----------



## Liege of the Darkness (Feb 19, 2011)

Does the subject of names created by a single author warrant an entire thread devoted to the topic?

Either way, I quite like Uzas and Cyrion. Uzas sounds like a clash of two syllables. It connotates the brutality we associated with Khorne I suppose. And the pronounciation of Cyrion is much different. It flows throughout the word and seems quite elegant, connotative of Slaanesh I guess?

English isn't my strong point by any means. :victory:


----------



## SonOfNight (Nov 6, 2010)

Ur right about single author I meant fave names in any books or authors who make cool names

good point about uzas and cyrion


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Leoten Semper, in the Gothic War novels - reminiscent of Semper Fi, and Leo, but no real mention of him being "always" anything, or "like a lion" - it's just apparent.

I'm not too keen on ADB names, they seem... like names created to make name's work, rather than having a name "BE" that character. Gandalf, Aragorn... for example, mean little on their own, but when you read their exploits, it's apparent that Gandalf's name befit's his actions, same for Aragorn.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

although the difference being, i've learned throughout my study of Tolkien's works, Tolkien tweaked names as he wrote the series. If i remember correctly Aragorn's name wasn't always Aragorn. it was a shortened two-syllable name, but i can't for the life of me remember. Aaron really doesn't have that luxury. he's got to choose names that will stick first go. no time to spend his entire life tweaking a name before it goes out, like Tolkien did.

CP


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

To me it's more the description of the character, than the name, that's important. If it's good, i think the name also get's good-like'ish.

Tolkien; 
Trotter-Strider-Aragorn-King Elessar-Viggo, as far as i remember.


----------

